# Fox attacks?



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

I wonder what people's opinions are regarding the alleged fox attacks on children which are currently being sensationalised.
I was quite taken aback that Chris Packham made a public statement that he simply 'doesn't believe' it, but it seems this is rather a common viewpoint. Would the parents really make it up? It appears some people think parents are actually covering up dog attacks or similar.

Various political (and other) figures now apparently want to see a cull in the London area, but is this fair and just? There surely must be other steps to minimise potential contact between humans and foxes in urban areas? What would you do/try if it were up to you?


----------



## deefa139 (Mar 9, 2008)

5plusmany said:


> I wonder what people's opinions are regarding the alleged fox attacks on children which are currently being sensationalised.
> I was quite taken aback that Chris Packham made a public statement that he simply 'doesn't believe' it, but it seems this is rather a common viewpoint. Would the parents really make it up? It appears some people think parents are actually covering up dog attacks or similar.
> 
> Various political (and other) figures now apparently want to see a cull in the London area, but is this fair and just? There surely must be other steps to minimise potential contact between humans and foxes in urban areas? What would you do/try if it were up to you?


Personally, I doubt very much it was a fox more likely an accident at home or a domestic dog bite. All the foxes I have come across have been ***t scared of people.


----------



## annsimpson1 (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm with Packham on this, I can't see how a fox or even a dog could lift a baby out of a cot and at 5weeks old the baby wouldn't have just been left anywhere. As for the door not closing what do they do at night when its cold? or the worry of being burglered to hell with waiting for the housing to fix it my hubby would do something himself especially with the cold weather we've had. If people put their rubbish in secure bins and food shops had to clear up the rubbish left outside there wouldn't be the main attraction for the foxes which is food. We can't blame the wildlife for moving where the living is easier, if it wasn't foxes around the rubbish it would be rats, dogs or cats. I'm not saying that something shouldn't be done but I think we need to look at the food source not the animal that eats it, no food, no fox. It could be a very convenient excuse to get the parents out of a difficult situation.


----------



## RubyTiger (Dec 12, 2012)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-chat/935787-fox-attack-2.html


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-chat/936087-fox-attack.html

Similar threads currently active


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

I believe there has been 3 alleged attacks??? I call bull poo to that, I would say it's either attention seekers or some drunk/stupid person trying to mess around or catch a fox...

The world if full or twits, I say a wild fox the other day where someone had put a collar on it...

And as for the whole lets cull foxes thing, dogs bite all the time does that mean we should kill dogs?


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

I've said it before and i'll say it again, if it were up to me i'd sort out the waste system... the fact that it's been batted around in the news that 'in recent years' urban foxes have become more of a problem would coincide with the dropping of weekly rubbish collections. These animals aren't stupid and will take the opportunity. 2 incidences in 3 years shouldn't warrant a cull, smacks of an ulterior motive to me :whistling2:


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

foxes don't belong in an urban setting anyway, they should be trapped, poisoned, whatever it takes to get rid of them as quickly and as humanely as is practical.


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

Drayvan said:


> I've said it before and i'll say it again, if it were up to me i'd sort out the waste system... the fact that it's been batted around in the news that 'in recent years' urban foxes have become more of a problem would coincide with the dropping of weekly rubbish collections. These animals aren't stupid and will take the opportunity. 2 incidences in 3 years shouldn't warrant a cull, smacks of an ulterior motive to me :whistling2:


There is the small case of the countryside alliance trying to get the rspca into trouble because they dared to prosecute a hunt for breaking the law (shock horror) this and the fact that the commons are not going to bring up the hunting debate that they promised to do has caused a lot of upset in the pro hunt camp. A lot of anti fox stuff has started to appear in the media - especially tory media....


----------



## RubyTiger (Dec 12, 2012)

naja-naja said:


> foxes don't belong in an urban setting anyway, they should be trapped, poisoned, whatever it takes to get rid of them as quickly and as humanely as is practical.


 
Why though? the urban setting is man made and has taken up a lot of their land to be fair :S you can't expect them to just bugger off or that they are the ones in the wrong. 

You can't cull them in an urban setting anyway, it's pointless and dangerous. You can't use snares/poison without killing dogs, cats and wildlife. You can't have people shooting them neither with people around. This would cause far more havoc than any havoc caused by foxes so what's the point.

Has you got any plans or ideas for the population of daft, selfish apes that have taken over the planet?


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

naja-naja said:


> foxes don't belong in an urban setting anyway, they should be trapped, poisoned, whatever it takes to get rid of them as quickly and as humanely as is practical.


And what do you propose is done about the domestic pets, wildlife or children caught in the crossfire? You can't just stick traps and poisons down willy nilly, they're far too indiscriminate to be a solution. Nothing 'belongs' in an urban setting anyway, before the urban setting was there...the foxes lived there. :gasp: 



Disgruntled said:


> There is the small case of the countryside alliance trying to get the rspca into trouble because they dared to prosecute a hunt for breaking the law (shock horror) this and the fact that the commons are not going to bring up the hunting debate that they promised to do has caused a lot of upset in the pro hunt camp. A lot of anti fox stuff has started to appear in the media - especially tory media....


Funny, that's what crossed my mind too... it's also a nice distraction from the horse meat scandal that's going on :whistling2:


----------



## kitkat2 (Jul 18, 2012)

I havent read this but I know someone who lives on the same road (was mentioned in the news) whose little sister got bitten by a fox, they didnt have a dog so it wasnt that, I also know the little boys uncle who I have talked to, lived on the same road. There is a field in the area that is full of foxes, and they arent scared of anything either. In my new house here the next door neighbour feeds the foxes by hand and they will happily come to the door and look in, you can get up and walk around and they will stay looking in until the dog runs to the door, I am sure if they could they would walk in the house they would.


----------



## yummymummytothree (Mar 12, 2012)

naja-naja said:


> foxes don't belong in an urban setting anyway, they should be trapped, poisoned, whatever it takes to get rid of them as quickly and as humanely as is practical.


That is just not fair on these animals at the end of the day foxes have only become a problem due to food and waste being a problem in all towns and city's, and that is not the foxes fault they are doing what's natural and it's bad that this child was attacked but hopefully it will make more people aware of the fox situation and be more clued up :whistling2:


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Maybe people should stop leaving windows open at night, there is as much chance of a burglar or kidnapper entering the premises as a fox.

People complaining that they're climbing in through windows at night or coming in through the back door in the afternoon.

What would this country do if it were like the US, if we had bears and mountain lions roaming the outskirts? would people still leave their houses open to these predators and then order a cull when someone gets bitten????

ffs, i am embarrassed to be British, we're a bunch of cowards.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Most of the stories about fox attacks, there has been a LOT recently, are just made up to try and get people to hate foxes so they can bring back hunting with dogs... 
It could have been a fox that bit the baby, trying to catch some easy prey, but I never left a window open while my 4 week old baby was in the room alone, and I still don't now and he's 3, the thought terrifies me, anyone could come in :O If I had a broken door it would be fixed immediately! and that's without living in London, place of high crime.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Culling won't do anything anyway, it's the same with shooting foxes on farm land. It's a prime spot for food and other things so another one will just move into the territory once it works out its no-ones.
It amazes me but doesn't surprise me that the first thing we turn to is killing things as the first solution.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm not conviced, Who leaves there back door open this time of year ?, And every other door inside the house open, the house would be freezing and they have a little baby ?. There back door opens into there kitchen so IMO if a fox came into your house it would raid your kitchen bin first coz it would be easyer than roaming the whole house. IMO i'd say it was a friend or family members pet dog. And the best way to remain blamless and not get anyone you know in trouble is say it was a fox. 

There's no need to cull foxs as foxs are already culled, 1000's are killed every year on are roads, And even more by private pest controlers.

People are more dangerus than foxs. I don't hear of a cull of burglar or kidnappers that enter your homes, After all it's we the humans that are over populated:whistling2:.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

no sense to culling foxes when what attracts them is still a problem, all you do is create a vacancy for either more foxes or other pest species (and if you think foxes do damage, you havnt seen the mess a seagull can cause to a human). reduce food waste or collect it more often and stop people feeding them and the population will cull itself.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

We have become a nation of fast food eaters on the street. Time was you took food home with you (fish & chips was about the only fast food there was) or ate it on the street but nowadays _everyone _eats _everything _on the street and just dumps what they dont want to eat. I'm fed up of finding half eaten McDonalds on the fields where I walk Skye etc etc.

All this and people putting out food in plastic bin liners instead of dustbins make it so easy for urban foxes and all this ready made supply of easy food is why they are so successful nowadays.


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

naja-naja said:


> foxes don't belong in an urban setting anyway, they should be trapped, poisoned, whatever it takes to get rid of them as quickly and as humanely as is practical.


That's a ridiculous statement. Urban environments impinged on the foxes territory, not the other way around. People need to learn how to live with foxes not against them. 
Rubbish in secure bins, do not feed foxes in the garden, secure your houses.



kitkat2 said:


> I havent read this but I know someone who lives on the same road (was mentioned in the news) whose little sister got bitten by a fox, they didnt have a dog so it wasnt that, I also know the little boys uncle who I have talked to, lived on the same road. There is a field in the area that is full of foxes, and they arent scared of anything either. In my new house here the next door neighbour feeds the foxes by hand and they will happily come to the door and look in, you can get up and walk around and they will stay looking in until the dog runs to the door, I am sure if they could they would walk in the house they would.


Maybe people like your neighbour shouldn't be feeding the foxes. These are wild animals. To ensure our safety we should keep a clear distinction between us. Fesding them reduces their fear, which leads to them entering homes etc. Not that I totally believe this story any way.


The one I can't understand is some idiot on the bbc saying 'bring back fox hunting'.
All that will do is drive more foxes in to urban areas as they try to get away from them. When was the last time a load of red coats went screaming through london on horse back after the foxes? Ridiculous.

Culling will do nothing. We need to manage human waste to reduce fox numbers. That is it.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Absolutely right! Fox hunting won't solve this problem at all - you cannot have horses and hounds galloping around housing estates :gasp: Anything moving on 4 legs would be torn apart in minutes! :bash:


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

feorag said:


> Absolutely right! Fox hunting won't solve this problem at all - you cannot have horses and hounds galloping around housing estates :gasp: Anything moving on 4 legs would be torn apart in minutes! :bash:


Although, I've had a new idea which I think we will all agree with.

Change the hounds out for akitas, german shepherd, rottweilers and other large dogs. Train them to attack anything wearing burberry.
Go chav hunting on horse back. 
We'd have a whale of a time.


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

The whole thing makes little sense to me - foxes in urban areas because our waste provides them with easy feeding, yet they choose to attack a baby? 
Securing waste IMO wouldn't make a huge amount of difference, unless you have kebab police who follow the drunks around at 2 am..


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Tarron said:


> Although, I've had a new idea which I think we will all agree with.
> 
> Change the hounds out for akitas, german shepherd, rottweilers and other large dogs. Train them to attack anything wearing burberry.
> Go chav hunting on horse back.
> We'd have a whale of a time.


 
Ahhh there you go - kebab police on horseback.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

5plusmany said:


> Ahhh there you go - kebab police on horseback.


I can think of worse things our taxes are spent on! :2thumb:


----------



## Draco (Nov 23, 2005)

easy solution ban people from feeding them. Make them asosheate humans with food.


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

5plusmany said:


> *The whole thing makes little sense to me - foxes in urban areas because our waste provides them with easy feeding, yet they choose to attack a baby? *
> Securing waste IMO wouldn't make a huge amount of difference, unless you have kebab police who follow the drunks around at 2 am..



I was puzzled about this. I didn't hear the whole report, but apparently foxes seem to be attracted by the sound of babies' cries (probably cos it sounds a bit like a mating call?). This is just speculation, but maybe the fox went to check out the noise and then found this little creature smelling of milk and food and thought it was easy prey? What I don't get is that the mother had to wrestle the baby's hand out of the fox's mouth. Any normal fox would run a mile if something as large as a human came in, wouldn't it?

In our area, which is country rather than urban (sitting between the Erskine bridge, the Clyde and fields on the other side) we have a couple of massive foxes roaming around. I can only speak for myself, but they come up to the houses but seem to be rather shy and run away when they see you. I think we need them here though, because we have loads of rabbits (and rats apparently, though I never seen any) here, too which need to be controlled somehow.


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

If they do order a cull i'd b interested to see how long it takes for people to complain of vermin infesting their houses and eating their babies...

Its a hell of a lot harder to keep a rat out your house, than a fox that's for sure! and capable of just as much damage!


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

x Sarah x said:


> If they do order a cull i'd b interested to see how long it takes for people to complain of vermin infesting their houses and eating their babies...
> 
> Its a hell of a lot harder to keep a rat out your house, than a fox that's for sure! and capable of just as much damage!


indeed, but then we can cull the rats and everything else as apparently thats the easy way to do it(which wont actually work).

I like many others can't see how this actually happened it makes no sense, i asked my wife(who is not an animal lover by any stretch of the word) and she thought it was fishy as well and 'why on earth would you leave a damn door open with such a young kid in this weather' Was refreshing we actually agreed on something for once haha.


Interesting about the dog, i didn't think of it perhaps being a dog biting and someone else saying it was a fox i was more inclined to think it was setup to try and get fox hunting back but im quite tin hat these days lol.

but yeah sort out our rubbish issues, issue notices and everything else that foxes(and all wild animals) SHOULD NOT BE FED(although i do feed the birds, but i don't lure them in for cats lots of nests within my mother-in-laws garden, dog ignores them as well hes more interested in the bees). 

The best population control is going to come from foxes themselves, if we sort out the waste disposal issues then less foxes would make it to adult hood as there is less food.


----------



## Draco (Nov 23, 2005)

most urban foxes only live 15 months so I suprised people say there over run by them


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

live box traps could be left out, domestic pets caught in them could be sent to pounds for collection and foxes and other pests could be killed.


----------



## annsimpson1 (Mar 23, 2008)

depends what you call a pest, does that include the people that drop their food containers, drink cans etc the youngsters that hang around in gangs terrorising the neibourhood, how big can the trap be. Why should something have to be killed because of our disgusting habbits! put things in bins with secure lids, don't drop your rubbish (take it home or find a proper bin) and maybe the wild life that eats our waste will move elsewhere. We once went to collect a rabbit run and the whole passage at the bottom of their garden was a dumping ground for black bags, you couldn't even get along the path even if you'd wanted to. The times I see people throw rubbish out of car windows or just drop it on the pavement if I was a fox I'd rather live near them than in the country, even where there are bins they often don't get empty'd and are overflowing. How filthy does our country need to be before those that litter actually notice or complain about what they are stepping in, dog mess soon gets moaned about but not the litter.


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

Unlike Chris Packham, I do believe foxes will attack, a baby in a cot looks like an easy meal & no threat (foxes are opportunists in town).

A fox my sister used to pass, would walk by your legs like the local pet cat at 7.30 am in broad daylight.

I met a fox in Peckham, mid afternoon, in daylight, just stood there, so I called to it, like a cat, little sod was going to come over to me, I shooed it off. 

My old neighbors saw 4-5 foxes around a car, he went out to see what the noise was, he had to really work at scaring them away, turns out they had cornered a pet cat. 

I know someone whose garden they have made their home, they have dug under a large pampas grass in a urban terraced house garden & live just 15 ft away from the back door.

In London, a fox kept raiding our pond, shat in the water feature, dragged big heavy Lilly/iris (filled with soil) pots out of the water.

Sorry, but they need to be made afraid of man, like their country cousins. 

Man is to blame, food dumped everywhere, idiots like the Woman at Salisbury who goes out with bags of raw chicken every night to feed them. :bash:

PS Would also cull the chav scum gangs in London too, pity the police do not do their jobs, but again "Red Tape" say's you cannot break up knife carrying chav scum, law abiding residents just have to suffer as we have no "human" rights.

Forgot, there is a KFC at Deptford, the foxes approach cars for food, wonder why ?


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

naja-naja said:


> live box traps could be left out, domestic pets caught in them could be sent to pounds for collection and foxes and other pests could be killed.


Yes, because shelters and council run pounds aren't full and putting pets down left right and center as it is! :bash:


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Having read some of the other news articles, I noticed a couple of comments relating to this most recent case - one 'neighbour' of the family and one 'friend' stating the woman had been feeding foxes in the garden for months.. if true then there lies the answer!
The council responsible and/or pest controllers would do well to distribute information to residents warning not only to never feed the foxes, but explain WHY - i.e. it lessens their fear of humans.

I also agree that we have become a filthy nation, rubbish whether it be general waste or intentional littering doesn't just attract foxes, but other vermin such as rats and mice. I recently read an article which discussed how many London restaurants have or have had rodent 'problems' - shocking reading which would make anyone think twice about 'eating out'! :gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Every story of this in the newspapers are different. One said the baby was in a bedroom, then another said it was in the living room, one said it was in a cot, another said it was on the settee. The council have now come forward & said the back door of this house was fixed at the end of January.....


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

It seems the story has changed a little bit,

EXCLUSIVE: Mum tells of how she ripped her baby from the jaws of fox | The Sun |News

Now, it was downstairs, not in the bedroom as previously stated. and this bit worries me;



Hayley Cawley said:


> had left five-week-old Dennie propped up on a sofa after his feed and popped upstairs to tidy up.
> ​


WTF, who leaves a 5 week old baby, propped up on a sofa, whilst you go upstairs to tidy!


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Tarron said:


> It seems the story has changed a little bit,
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Mum tells of how she ripped her baby from the jaws of fox | The Sun |News
> 
> ...


----------



## Mei190 (Apr 11, 2011)

The story having changed, makes me not believe it to be honest.

I wouldn't leave my children downstairs unsupervised and they are 2 years, and 8 months old! I find it disturbing!


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

I still don't understand why the child was left alone at 5 weeks on the sofa, especially just"propped up" while the mother went upstairs.Even if the fox wasn't there the child could have fallen off or suffocated it's a bit odd how she would just leave the child. This is an odd story, there is something not quite right.
-Chels


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Now call me sceptical - because that is something age has made of me!!

But ....... I've just heard on the news that this family are too traumatised to return to their home! What?? :crazy:

The photos on that link up above, show a beautifully made up woman smiling at the camera with her baby like a glamour shot. Surely if she was traumatised by it all, she would look ill? I know if that happened to one of my children, I wouldn't give a FF what I looked like in a photo in the paper, I'd be too upset about my baby.

Am I wrong in thinking they are milking this for the publicity money they will be getting for their story in the newspapers and now are looking to be rehomed maybe into a better house.

Sorry if this offends someone, but as we've become a litigious society, where someone else always has to be to blame for accidents that happen, I have become much more sceptical of people's actions.


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

feorag said:


> Now call me sceptical - because that is something age has made of me!!
> 
> But ....... I've just heard on the news that this family are too traumatised to return to their home! What?? :crazy:
> 
> ...


I agree with every single point you make there.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Tarron said:


> It seems the story has changed a little bit,
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Mum tells of how she ripped her baby from the jaws of fox | The Sun |News
> 
> ...


and this bit “But I never thought in a million years a fox would come through the front door to snatch him.” 
“When I was in labour with Dennie my sister-in-law came to clean the place for me. She was mopping the floor with the door open so it would dry and turned round to see a fox in the living room. She had to throw the mop at it. Another time in the summer we had the door wide open because it was so hot and a fox put its head around. Paul chased it out. There are always foxes hanging around there, even during the day because people keep dumping rubbish on the green''

Now if I had known a fox had been in my living room 5 weeks earlier while I was in labour and had seen it in my house previously, I would probably suspect it might happen again and would probably be extra careful not to leave my baby unattended downstairs with the doors open.

Also everyone who doubts/questions the story is a vile troll (according to some TV show they appeared on this morning)

​
​


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Then I'm a vile troll! 

However, if I was to believe it, then I would be saying that it was caused through neglect - i.e. the parent left the child alone and unattended while upstairs, which a lot of mothers will do, cos after all they have to go to the toilet etc, but no mother in her right mind would do it with her front door open. And definitely no mother worth her salt would leave the door open and the baby downstairs unattended if a fox had been in their living room only 5 weeks earlier.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Guess I'm a vile troll too, doubting and questioning aside that was an awful bit of parenting there and considering she's responsible for her 5 week old son being mauled and disfigured she seems to have forgiven herself a damn sight faster than I ever could! She's looking good for a traumatised parent too...:whistling2:


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

Shame this monstrous evil fox that terrorises the local area didn't get the mother... :whistling2:

-Luke


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

The parents were on Daybreak this morning, & Lorraine Kelly was full of sympathy for them & said a few time that some horrible people had been posting things on the internet & that they were just vile internet trolls. The mother changed her story again on the show, this time saying the fox got in because her fella must not have closed the door properly because the council had recently been out to do work on it & it was a bit looser than before. She also said there were 2 doors for the fox to get through, as it is like a porch system. Mmmmm...........


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

Must admit, story get's a bit weirder by the minute.

15 mins of fame & all that..... :whistling2:


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> She also said there were 2 doors for the fox to get through, as it is like a porch system. Mmmmm...........


Yeh, I didn't get that... The husband failed to shut 2 doors?! For 2 to be slammed and bounce open is surely impossible, he must have just walked out the house and not even tried to shut the doors..?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

So really, apart from the fox, shes blaming the husband???


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

feorag said:


> So really, apart from the fox, shes blaming the husband???


She seemed to be blaming the housing association for shaving too much off the door when they fixed them, allowing them to bounce back... Not sure who she thinks is at fault, anyone but them, I get the impression. first saying it was a broken door and now saying it was because it was fixed but now too loose.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

But you see, given the way crime is now and that burglars don't wait until dark and will walk into a house in broad daylight - especially a house like that where the door is on the side of the house and not as visible as when it's on the front, wouldn't you make sure your door was closed when you went out?? I know I would and do!! I always push the door after it's closed to make sure it has locked!

A lot of carelessness there on all fronts.


----------



## lisadew24 (Jul 31, 2010)

feorag said:


> But you see, given the way crime is now and that burglars don't wait until dark and will walk into a house in broad daylight - especially a house like that where the door is on the side of the house and not as visible as when it's on the front, wouldn't you make sure your door was closed when you went out?? I know I would and do!! I always push the door after it's closed to make sure it has locked!
> 
> A lot of carelessness there on all fronts.


I had a lady come in my work to purchasing one of our microchip cat flaps after finding a fox in her kitchen she said it just ran back out thought the previous cat flap but she didnt want it eating her cats food. If the fox dragged you would think there would be damage to neck/ damage as at 5 weeks a baby can't support it's head. Also the bites on the baby's face where quite big markes. I believe it was a dog attack


----------



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

I have no issue with Foxes and I see 3 on a regular basis while walking my dog on an evening. I don't deny I wish I could pet them, but I know that's naughty and is good for no one in the long run. Besides, they leg it when they see Ripley get too close.

We all share this planet and I don't see when and where Humans got to call dibs on whatever they saw fit, so if Foxes want to live in fields, so be it, if they choose to become Urban, so be it.

Like others have said, keep your garden in order, don't be careless with waste and finally don't leave vunerable children alone exposed to the outdoors. 

Job Done.


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

I find the whole thing a bit dodgy as well, i agree i suspect it could have been a dog attack they are trying to cover up tbh 

That being said, it was mentioned that if it was, neighbours etc people that will have known them would have reported them having a dog?


----------



## lisadew24 (Jul 31, 2010)

It could have been a friends or relatives dog that was visiting, there is just something not right with the whole thing but we might be wrong.


----------



## EmmaLock (Nov 10, 2010)

Whereas im sure there must have been recorded, freak attacks involving foxes in the past, I am very much skeptical about the recent 'trend' in fox attack stories. 
Although rather crude, i would have been very interested to see the wounds caused by these 'foxes' and if swabs were taken, I suspect dog DNA would be the most likely to show up in laboratory results.
Culls have been tried and tested and simply won't work in the cities. As the OP mentioned, political figures have joined in the debate on urban foxes, but I suspect they have their own interests at heart and need to 'be seen to be addressing the issue'.
I say the first order is to clean up the city streets. If the foxes truly are a mennace it would be best to deny the foxes rats, rubbish and shelter and they will leave.


----------

